# Merry Christmas



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Dec 17, 2008)

Salute!!







*1o GAvCaVi - Senta a Pua!*


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 17, 2008)

That's a nice looking card. Merry Xmas to you.


----------



## Erich (Dec 17, 2008)

and a Happy and Merry Christmas to you all .......... nice card

E ~


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

Merry Xmas to you!!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 17, 2008)

Pretty cool pic Crossbones. Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice card man! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2008)

Merry Christams !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------

